# Reacharounds for me.



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Hi, I am hoping to elicit someone's help in getting a set of 'Reacharounds' from River City Bicycles in Portland, Oregan. I live in Melbourne, Australia.

They've asked me to call them by phone to place the order. I've emailed to ask if we can make the transaction by email, and have received no response thus far.

I don't have a landline so a mobile phone call (cell phone) would cost me heaps, and that is a problem as I'm now a struggling student who's trying to convert his old steel racing bike to a proper commuter for the least expense.

I am registered with Paypal so if a kind soul in Portland would make the purchase and pay what I assume would be a small shipping charge to Melbourne, Australia, I could pay them and then, when satisfied that they had the money in their account they could ship them to me. They cost $15 USD + small shipping charge.

Is that something that someone could do for me? I've been on this forum for a long time and have posted a fair bit, so I am legit. 

Thanks in anticipation.

Marz.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Marz--I should have some in my parts bin. PM me with your contact info and I will send them to you.

Ryan


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

got to get my mind outta the gutter, this post had such promise!


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Should have worded it a little bit differently. Unfortunate name for this product.


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you familiar with Skype? It's pretty cheap and modern laptop speaker/mics work amazingly well.

Our business is in the same situation as you. We use Skype for international calls because we have domestic cellular plans and don't have landlines in most of our offices.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

If you don't work things out with rcnute, I'm in Portland for a couple of weeks and would send them to you for the cost of purchase + shipping.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Looking at the brackets (and believe you me, googling "reacharounds" was a lot less entertaining than anticipated...), they are very simple and easily available at most bike shops. Except for the bend, they look exactly like mounting hardware for racks or child seats. If you feel a little adventurous, a hammer and a vice will save a lot of coin. Especially considering that you will have to drill the fenders anyway.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for all your generous responses. I didn't know that my problem would be solved so quickly, especially around this time of the year. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the people on this forum are the best.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

OK...I'll bite. Aside from the sexual connotation, what are reacharounds?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> OK...I'll bite. Aside from the sexual connotation, what are reacharounds?


They're fender mounting brackets that, instead of going under the fork crown, "reach around" it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

seeborough said:


> They're fender mounting brackets that, instead of going under the fork crown, "reach around" it.


Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

can't you just make some?


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought this thread would have something to do with a tandem bicycle.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

*Done*

Here's the result. Still need to tweak mudguard to tyre gap but I've ridden it everyday, especially in the rain and it works perfectly.

Messed up the front by cutting mudguard too short, so stuffed plastic cut from milk bottle, not neat but effective.

The frame is one I had built in 1990 for my size, although oddball geometry (I was clueless then) of 52 X 54.5 for my 170cm height with long legs (81cm inseam) and short torso. It was made by Hillman Cycles in Brunswick (Melbourne, Australia), in 531 C tubing but finished badly, so when I returned to cycling I had it repainted by Paconi Cycles in Braeside and had laser cut stickers made with a made-up name 'Tre Stelle', Italian for three stars, representing my three little boys.

Thanks especially to rcnute for your inspiring generosity, to m_s for your kind offer, and everyone else, too, for advice and assistance.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Sharp looking rig!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

That is a really sharp bike, and I love the name.


----------

